# Mutants & Masterminds Deluxe Hero’s Handbook: Still 3rd Edition, but with More Super-Heroic Stuff!



## Evenglare (Aug 22, 2013)

Does it actually mention anything about templates and creating them? That's one thing that really irked me from 2nd to 3rd is that they don't mention them ANYWHERE. While it's pretty simple to figure out, those brand new to the system might not think of such a thing.


----------



## Pramas (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Those cyan boxes are prefabricated powers that serve as examples for how to use the system to build what you want. This is explained in the "Sample Powers" sidebar on page 150.

Chris Pramas
Green Ronin Publishing


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review.

Quick question regarding the changed artwork, which one is the new one?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 24, 2013)

When does the hardcopy hit the shelves?


----------

